# Branson vacation:  Any thoughts?



## Lizyyz (Jun 11, 2006)

Has any Canadian TUGger stayed in Branson for a vacation? I've read a lot about Branson as a fun vacation spot so I'm thinking of giving it a try in the fall but don't know what kind of reaction I'll get at work when I say, "I'm going to Branson for a vacation", just haven't come across anyone who've vacation'ed there.  

TIA for your comments/suggestions.

Liz


----------



## JLB (Jun 11, 2006)

Frankly, strange post.

When we go to shows there are always Canadians in attendance.  Granted not in the same numbers as Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Michigan, but the last I looked Canada is not much further.    

Perhaps things are different in Canada, but I have never heard of co-workers giving a rip where others go on vacation.

Missourians go to Canada to catch big fish, and we don't make a big deal out of it.  Why would it be quirky for you to come here, and catch smaller fish?

We had 8 million visitors last year and the report is that the figure so far this year is up 14%.

There's some other current Branson threads, discussing resorts and what not.


----------



## BevL (Jun 11, 2006)

It wouldn't be a destination for me - I live on the other side of the country.  But if I lived in your neck of the woods, I'd probably go.  Sounds like a fun time from all I've heard.

And FWIW, the only reaction I ever get when I say I'm going on ANOTHER holiday is envy - I don't really think anybody will care where you're going, although again, in my part of the country, people might not know why you're going there, what there is to do there.  I'd never heard of it until I started timesharing.  But I'm in the west, so there you go.

Bev


----------



## Lizyyz (Jun 11, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Frankly, strange post.
> 
> When we go to shows there are always Canadians in attendance.  Granted not in the same numbers as Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Michigan, but the last I looked Canada is not much further.
> 
> ...



Sorry if my post came across as strange and might even be construed as offensive.  I honestly just posed the question as a Canadian from Toronto who would welcome thoughts from fellow Torontonian TUGgers.  Popular vacation spots I usually hear from people at work are places such as Caribbean and other warm places (since we only have 2 seasons: winter and July!) and the travel section of our newspapers are usually filled with ads for those places and anywhere warm.  Granted, I have not scanned the travel ads for places in Central U.S.  I have indeed checked the Branson threads and that's why I'm interested in going but, again, just want to hear if anyone from Toronto/nearby areas have been and what are their thoughts. 

Sorry again.


----------



## Lizyyz (Jun 12, 2006)

BevL said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be a destination for me - I live on the other side of the country.  But if I lived in your neck of the woods, I'd probably go.  Sounds like a fun time from all I've heard.
> 
> And FWIW, the only reaction I ever get when I say I'm going on ANOTHER holiday is envy - I don't really think anybody will care where you're going, although again, in my part of the country, people might not know why you're going there, what there is to do there.  I'd never heard of it until I started timesharing.  But I'm in the west, so there you go.
> 
> Bev



Yes, I think I'm the only one at work (of course, I only know 200 or so of the 3,000+ employees!) who's into timesharing, such that no one's familiar at all with places like Williamsburg, Massannutten, Branson, etc., places with lots of TS resorts!  Branson sounds like a lot of fun so I think that'll be my next destination.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 12, 2006)

Heck, most people didn't know where Hilton Head was either unless they golf but that didn't stop us from going and enjoying a tropic storm and golfing in 100% humidity.  So yeah, Branson - where the heck is Branson and why would anyone want to go there?  Beats me but if it sounds fun to you then off you go...


----------



## Suzy (Jun 12, 2006)

Lizyyz,

I did a quick google search for Toronto travel agenices that have Branson tours.  DeNure tours in Lindsay showed up.  You might give them a call or another travel agency for their opinion.  They must have demand because they are going to Branson 5 times this year.  I realize you don't want the bus tour with a timeshare, but they would give you some information from a Canadian point of view.  The local number is 705-324-9196.  Toll free is 1-800-668-6859.

I see bus tours from Canada all the time when I'm in Branson.  You should go there!

Suzy


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 12, 2006)

Lizyyz,

Every year we take a road trip to see different parts of North America (Virginia is our destination this summer).  A couple of years ago we stayed in Osage Beach, which is not far from Branson, and had an absolutely fantastic time.  It was beautiful, family friendly, and relaxing, and there were lots of things to and do and see, regardless of what your likes/dislikes are.  I'll always look back fondly on that adventure.

Sandra


----------



## Lizyyz (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## aptiva (Jun 13, 2006)

Now Liz
Aren't you glad you asked??  (LOL)
Marie


----------



## moonstone (Jun 14, 2006)

We have been timesharing for well over 20 years and enjoy going to different or unusual places. We havent been to Branson yet but it is definitely on our "must see" list. When my co-workers enquire about our next vacation destination they sometimes ask "why there?" and I reply because it's there and we've never been there! Years ago we went on a last call to French Lick, IN, and one of my co-workers asked if it was an "adults only" destination! I laughed and replied no. Not only did we take our 3 kids (all under 16 at the time) but my in-laws as well. We all had a great time and would like to return some day.
~Diane


----------



## toofine46 (Jun 24, 2006)

Was in Branson for a week two years ago.  Did  7 show in 7 nights.  Great Entertainment.  We were there in late July.  Never again, very very hot and humid.  Good outlet malls.   
We will return in either the fall or sping.   Stayed at  Falls Creek in a studio.  Also never again for a studio. (too small). 
Have a good one.


----------

